# Regenerzyme Thyroid



## blessedmama5105 (Sep 28, 2012)

Have any of you taken this? With what results?
(it is a Ver Vita product)


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I googled "Regenerzyme Thyroid" and came up with the website that sells it. It starts off with some silly idea that the "thyroid is the mother of happiness."

That was such a turn ouff. Tells me that this product and the others they sell are nothing more than a money-making scam.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm not buying any thyroid 'meds/supplements' from health food stores anymore b/c I've found that most make my symptoms worse, and I believe half the people giving reviews work for the complany. I will order and try things like naturethroid,westthroid, efra, b/c many BTDT's have taken them with great success, and even the docs compare it to armour. Please be careful.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It's not something I would buy or try.


----------

